# Speaker Placement?



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

I want cut out the wall and place the floor stander inside it will be flush with the wall. I will be build a box behind the wall for the mains to sit in. Can i do this? :dontknow:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It's really not recommended. Speakers that are not designed to be in a wall have their xovers designed for specific baffle widths. When you put it in a wall, you're effectively changing the baffle width to the entire wall width which will completely change the speaker's sound.

Bryan


----------



## kujomujo (Apr 24, 2010)

I wanted to to the same thing... speakers flush inside the wall. What I decided to do was build a false wall 3-5 feet from the original wall and place the speakers behind that false wall. The only con to this would be that you're making your original room smaller.

KM


----------



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

i have a 1.5 meter space behind the wall. All i need to do is cut out the size of the speaker then i was going to sit it on a shelf. then build a box to cover the speaker like having a niche in the wall. so can i do this?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I would recommend against it for the reasons I outlined before. 

Bryan


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

kujomujo said:


> I wanted to to the same thing... speakers flush inside the wall. What I decided to do was build a false wall 3-5 feet from the original wall and place the speakers behind that false wall. The only con to this would be that you're making your original room smaller.
> 
> KM


this still has baffle issues.


----------



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

I have seen many people put speakers under a high stage then make a removable front grill?


----------



## kujomujo (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm sure there are baffle issues, but there's one thing that I've learned over the years... if it looks good to me, and it sounds good to me, then I'm satisfied with the job.

I'll be the first to admit that I have a number of errors in my home theater, but I had a strict budget and a limited amount of space to work with (and a wife). In the end, I've accepted my errors, and still watch the occasional movie (actually my son has taken over the theater for his Xbox Live career...lol).

KM
www.myhometheatersecrets.com


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

There could also be porting issues if the speakers have them and depending on where they are located. If they're rear ported then placing them inside an enclosure is going to mess with the bass response. It could also skew the speaker's low frequency response due to reflections in the chamber you are putting it into. Bass moves out from the speaker in all directions.

However, they are your speakers and you can do what ever you want. You ask if you can do it? You can, but most people will advise against it. If you really have to or want to then you should make the box the speakers will tuck into out of Rockwool or Fibreglass board insulation.


----------



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

MatrixDweller said:


> There could also be porting issues if the speakers have them and depending on where they are located. If they're rear ported then placing them inside an enclosure is going to mess with the bass response. It could also skew the speaker's low frequency response due to reflections in the chamber you are putting it into. Bass moves out from the speaker in all directions.
> 
> However, they are your speakers and you can do what ever you want. You ask if you can do it? You can, but most people will advise against it. If you really have to or want to then you should make the box the speakers will tuck into out of Rockwool or Fibreglass board insulation.



The ports are in the front


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Ultimately, embedding them in your wall is going to change the way they sound. The engineer(s) would have designed the speaker to be free standing. They would have taken into account how the sound interacts with the speakers surface and a room to some degree. They were not engineered to put in a wall. Most speakers also sound a little better when brought out a few feet from the walls (SBIR). 

You will in effect be building a chamber for the speaker that will resonate and constructively/destructively interact with the frequencies emitted by your speakers. Figure too that if you have a concrete foundation wall behind your speaker it will be highly reflective. The entire wall cavity could resonate also if there isn't anything stuffed between the studs. You might find that during higher volume use that the wall buzzes or rattles and that the sound travels up the wall into other rooms.

How much of an effect enclosing your speakers is a bit of a guess right now, but it will certainly be an audible one. If you do decide to go ahead and do it then I would pad the chambers with rockwool or fiberglass board insulation as recommended before. Basically the chamber should be a bass trap so that it absorbs rather than reflects (eg: 4" or more OC703 surrounding the inside of the box). Ideally you would also want to decouple the chamber/box from the wall. Make sure the box itself is very sturdy (glue and screw) so that it doesn't rattle.


----------



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

MatrixDweller said:


> Ultimately, embedding them in your wall is going to change the way they sound. The engineer(s) would have designed the speaker to be free standing. They would have taken into account how the sound interacts with the speakers surface and a room to some degree. They were not engineered to put in a wall. Most speakers also sound a little better when brought out a few feet from the walls (SBIR).
> 
> You will in effect be building a chamber for the speaker that will resonate and constructively/destructively interact with the frequencies emitted by your speakers. Figure too that if you have a concrete foundation wall behind your speaker it will be highly reflective. The entire wall cavity could resonate also if there isn't anything stuffed between the studs. You might find that during higher volume use that the wall buzzes or rattles and that the sound travels up the wall into other rooms.
> 
> How much of an effect enclosing your speakers is a bit of a guess right now, but it will certainly be an audible one. If you do decide to go ahead and do it then I would pad the chambers with rockwool or fiberglass board insulation as recommended before. Basically the chamber should be a bass trap so that it absorbs rather than reflects (eg: 4" or more OC703 surrounding the inside of the box). Ideally you would also want to decouple the chamber/box from the wall. Make sure the box itself is very sturdy (glue and screw) so that it doesn't rattle.




Thankyou for the advice i will not be putting them in the wall. the mains are 1 foot from the side and back wall. I cant move it in any further due to the screen size. Cheers


----------

